# initiatoren im ex-bereich



## mertens2 (16 Januar 2009)

wir setzen initiatoren im ex-bereich (zone 1+2) ein. Wir verwenden namur initiatoren und namur eingangbaugruppen auf der sps-seite. Verlegt wird blaue Ölflex-Leitung. Nun wurden bei einer TÜV-ABnahme die M12-Stecker bemängelt. Wir verwenden Standard M12-Stecker von Phönix. Ich habe versucht blaue zu bekommen, bin aber nicht fündig geworden. Bei IFM gibt es welche, aber nur mit (sehr kurzem) Kabelend, d.h. ich müsste wieder Dosen im Ex-Bereich setzen. Hat jemand eine Idee, wie man daraus kommt?

Gruß

cm


----------



## Markus (26 Januar 2009)

hoi,

wurden die stecker wegen der farbe bemängelt?
ich könnte mir eher vorstellen dass es dem TÜV nicht gefällt dass die ohne Werzeug lösbar sind?

Soweit ich weiß müssen Steckverbindungen in 1+2 entweder mit Steckern gemacht werden die beim Lösen voreilend die Spannung wegschalten, oder sie müssen mit dem Hinweis "nicht unter Spannung lösen" gekennzeichnet sein und es muss ein Bügel oÄ drüber der das lösen nur mit Werkzeug möglich ist.


Wenn es wirklich die Farbe ist, dann kauf der Halt ne Dose Spraylack, der Aufwand ist vermutlich gerigner als dosen setzen...


----------



## Nospsguru (26 Januar 2009)

Moin,

Hab da schon einmal was von Pepperl & Fuchs benutzt.

http://www.pepperl-fuchs.de/selector/navi/productInfo/doct/tdoct0627a_ger.pdf


Das teil heißt V1 Clip 

MfG
Nospsguru


----------

